# First gold bar 19.2 grams



## Galaxy419 (Sep 18, 2015)

Double refined using nitric leach and Aqua Regia and reading CM Hokes and and reading a lot of advice given by many of the awesome refiners on this forum. And using Harold washing technique. Bar was X-rayed at refinery .999 Please forgive look of bar only second time melting gold into bar. Now if I only had a buyer


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice looking bar.


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you that means a lot coming from you


----------



## butcher (Sep 19, 2015)

Galaxy419, 
I'm very impressed by the gold, it is beautiful.
Thanks for sharing it.

What impresses me much more is you have only made 3 posts on the forum, and you have studied so much to get your gold refined.
Great job.
More of us here on the forum need to be learning from you.

I am sure you will not have trouble selling it if that is your goal, how much you want for it? 
Is it for sale?


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 19, 2015)

Found buyer at 94% spot seems a little low had to go through middleman. Couldn't find refinery that I trust.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2015)

Galaxy well done that's a nice looking bar. Congratulations, and I'm really pleased for you. 

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Sep 19, 2015)

8) looks like a nice bar to me :!: 

& like Butcher said - it is clearly evident that you have followed the most important instructions of all - which is "do your home work" (research & study)

Job well done :!: on both the learning & the refining :!: & glad we where of help  

Thanks for posting & hope we will hear more posting from you now :mrgreen: 

(it makes us feel good about the time we spend posting to know it has helped others succeed) 8) 

Kurt


----------

